# Where can I get one of these from ?*



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

I have a couple of these suction hooks they are about 3" - 4" round and are very powerful we have just spent a couple of days with Sonesta and Gilb and she would like a couple, I know where I got them from (Italy) but I cannot find them anywhere on web.

But I bet someone on here does.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

BUMP

no idea but i want some too

Sue


----------



## karlb (Feb 22, 2009)

similar here the hook is also the lever


----------



## ambegayo (Jan 7, 2007)

*Suction Hooks*

I recognise those on the web as some we bought in Tenerife at a Market! sold as use with line between two for washing line. Coud perhaps find them at a good market in UK. Black ones look like the attachment for placing the sat nave on the window.
Wendy


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

karlb said:


> similar here the hook is also the lever


Sorry mate but Thanks for trying.

The ones I have are really powerful, We spent weekend on East Coast and the wind was really bad, 2 held a drive away awning to the MH without any problem, when it came to dismantling it took 3 of us to hold awning from being blown away.


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Just seen a small stamp on side which states the brand as "Forcartex"


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

http://www.taiwantrade.com.tw/MAIN/...0&company_id=445&catalog_id=72006&come_soon=0

Try this.


----------



## Johnt1 (Sep 5, 2009)

*Suction Cups*

Try This one


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

bigbazza said:


> http://www.taiwantrade.com.tw/MAIN/en_front/searchserv.do?method=listProductProductDetail&locale=2&MEMBER_TYPE=4&WEB_OPEN=0&DOMAIN_NAME=forcartex&DOMAIN_NAME_FLAG=0&company_id=445&catalog_id=72006&come_soon=0
> 
> Try this.


Bazza I was just looking at that one, It looks like it, and I think it is it.


----------



## schojac (Oct 13, 2007)

Only one I can find

http://campingcrazyireland.com/shop...ds=Super+Power+Suction+Cup&send.x=26&send.y=9

This looks the same.


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

schojac said:


> Only one I can find
> 
> http://campingcrazyireland.com/shop...ds=Super+Power+Suction+Cup&send.x=26&send.y=9
> 
> This looks the same.


Thats the baby.


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

http://www.screwfix.com/p/double-suction-lifter/18817

These are very strong and well priced, I have a couple of the twin ones which are excellent.


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Aw thanks Les and everyone for all the research, it is much appreciated.  

We were really impressed with how strong these suction cups were and like Les said, the wind was really fierce on the pitch where he was and the 2 hooks he used held his driveaway awaning up the whole weekend with no problem. 

By the way Les we had a great weekend with you and Chris and it was lovely to see you both again and of course not forgetting the chance to see your fantastic new motorhome too. It is a super, luxurious van Les and as usual we were impressed by all your latest gadgets and gizmos. You don't need to attend a motorhome show to see the latest accessory when you are around as you have everything installed or on board your van.  I loved everything about your van and I can understand why you are so thrilled with it.

It was great meeting your best friends Dawn and Neil too and when you and Neil get together it's like watching a comedy double act in action; you both should be on the stage lol :lol: :lol: :lol: I don't think I stopped laughing the whole weekend and you were all such good company to be around.  I was touched by the loyal and lovely friendship you all shared together and I could see that Neil and Dawn mean the absolute world to you and Chris and vice versa. 

Thanks again and take care.

Love & Hugs

Sue & Gilb xxx


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

It occurs to me - is there the possibility of damage to the van when using these really powerful suction devices?

I would be worried that they could distort the surface or even cause the aluminium skin to separate from the insulation layer.

Any bad experiences?


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

pippin said:


> It occurs to me - is there the possibility of damage to the van when using these really powerful suction devices?
> 
> I would be worried that they could distort the surface or even cause the aluminium skin to separate from the insulation layer.
> 
> Any bad experiences?


Maybe that explains what happened here (Only joking ! :lol: :lol: )

They certainly look useful 

Dave :lol: 8O  :? :lol:


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Sue the pleasure was totally ours, we thoroughly enjoyed your company as always and look forward to doing it again.

and thanks for your comments on the van, I do love it.  

I purchased these about 3 - 4 years ago and I have used them countless times on both Alloy and Normal ABS coated vans, never had a problem with separation or in fact any other type of problem, SWBO uses them a lot if we get somewhere that she can tie one end of a line to a tree and the other to the sucker on the van, we use them for hanging bags off to put things in under the awning, in fact the list we use them for is endless, Very Very hand piece of equipment.


----------

